# Kids and Fire Hydrant



## doxx (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## John E. (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, great shot, what I can say is there is nothing about the picture I do not like. Even if I can not see kids faces I know they are having a great time, and somehow that seems to add to the picture. Very very good all around.


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2005)

Ha, I knew this would be a treat for the eyes the minute I saw it was yours, Doxx. :thumbup: Wonderful image! Love it.  

But where is the technical info I enjoy? :sniffle: I'd like to know what equipment you used here.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2005)

I've seen this before at your blog! Awesome stuff, Markus!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 28, 2005)

This is just a wonderful shot!  Kids going every which way.  I love everything about it.  Excellent capture!!  : )


----------



## doxx (Jun 28, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> But where is the technical info I enjoy? :sniffle: I'd like to know what equipment you used here.



thank you - glad you guys and gals like it!
here the technical Info: Leica M6 (TTL), 35mm Summicron,
Tri-X@1600 dev'd in Diafine. shutter 1/500th at f11


----------



## Alison (Jun 28, 2005)

Amazing shot, wonderfully composed and exposed!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 28, 2005)

awesome capture!


----------



## d_the_sandman (Jun 28, 2005)

Beautifully done. One of the better shots I've seen on this site in a while. Keep up the great work.


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2005)

> here the technical Info: Leica M6 (TTL), 35mm Summicron,
> Tri-X@1600 dev'd in Diafine. shutter 1/500th at f11


 
Wonderful! It really belongs in a magazine, you know. :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent shot.  Very well done. There is soo much to happening, from the kid on the bike, to the ones walking past in the background.   Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## JonK (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice capture . I love how the light is highlighting the spray of water.
and I'm loving yer contrast.


----------



## bogleric (Jun 28, 2005)

This is such an excellent use of B&W... and I am not a B&W fan...  great job as always Doxx!


----------



## doxx (Jun 28, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Wonderful! It really belongs in a magazine, you know. :thumbup:



lookin' for leads, you know 
 :roll:


----------



## CleeM. (Jun 29, 2005)

That is an amazing picture. How do you find these pictures, i only get lame ones of things that dont move.


----------



## HoboSyke (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow!  Great Pic!!!!  Good in B&W.. Keep up the good workings.


----------



## santino (Jun 29, 2005)

absolutely great pic! 
there's no need for faces, it expresses the right mood, really good shot. congrats.


----------



## santino (Jun 29, 2005)

and 35mm summicron and trix, what a combination, the right man behind the viewfinder and you get pics like that


----------



## AIRIC (Jun 29, 2005)

Very classic shot. Excellent.

Eric


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2005)

doxx said:
			
		

> lookin' for leads, you know
> :roll:


 I know, it's an ugly indifferent world out there, hard to break through. :hug:: Hang tough, soldier!


----------



## spike5003 (Jun 29, 2005)

very classical, very urban, and very well shot...  This inspires me to go wandering around the city with my camera.


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 29, 2005)

Man!  Is that ever good!!!!  Ok, gotta go check out your site now!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## doxx (Jun 29, 2005)

CleeM. said:
			
		

> That is an amazing picture. How do you find these pictures, i only get lame ones of things that dont move.


I walk the city many times, often for hours - a 'lucky' shot like this happens
once every few months. Also I burn quite a bit of film - with this scene I had
some time, so I shot maybe 10 frames. 
With many other shots I have an opportunity for a fraction of a second only.



			
				terri said:
			
		

> I know, it's an ugly indifferent world out there, hard to break through. :hug:: Hang tough, soldier!


the daily grind gets in the way too - I'm confident that I'm going to find
either a gallery or a publisher in some time though. good thing I'm patient.

thanks everybody for commenting&sharing!


----------



## kilifila66 (Jun 29, 2005)

This is an excellent photo.  B&W does this justice.  Nice work


----------



## ferny (Jul 3, 2005)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? I've told you I think you're good. Inspirational in fact.


----------



## Giraf (Jul 3, 2005)

Realy Nice Shot!!


----------



## myopia (Oct 19, 2005)

a beaut


----------



## David A (Oct 19, 2005)

I love pictures like this..."old school" in my opinion. Very cool capture. :thumbup:


----------



## myopia (Oct 19, 2005)

if you liked this shot, be sure to check out his webpage. def. worth the time.


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 19, 2005)

It's so _American..._

I like it.


----------



## jadin (Oct 19, 2005)

One word - perfection!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 20, 2005)

I would so have liked to add a praising comment to this photo, but everything's been said before! Everything. There is nothing left to add for me.

A photo that reminds me of the Leica-Magazines that my dad collected when I was a little kid - I loved to peruse those, only looking at the pictures and looking and looking. This one could VERY WELL have been in there, too (only does he have issues from the years 1961 - 1964 or so....)


----------



## sleepy fire town (Oct 20, 2005)

wow, thats an awesome shot


----------



## doxx (Oct 20, 2005)

thank y'all 

1961-1964 da lag ich noch als Quark im Schaufenster...
sorry guys, german insider-joke


----------



## myopia (Oct 20, 2005)

danka chun. does that mean anything?


----------

